# 2 questions:MOM looking for a job?



## expat_amerian (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm a mother of two and a wife. I hold a BA in Administrative business. my background is 5 years as a government auditor in America. I'm in charge of auditing over 100 state agencies for compliance with state regulations and laws and checking their accounting methods and calculations.
Im looking for work in the UAE around Al Ain and Abu Dhabi. 
With my background and education can I expect to make over 10,000 UAE currency a month?
I ask because women in the UAE can not sponsor their husbands unless they're a doctor, engineer, or teacher -unless they can show they make over 10,000 in UAE currency. Does this mean my salary needs to be over 10.000 or does this include allowances for housing and such? 
Any ideas or info appreciated!


----------



## Evok (Apr 6, 2012)

You should be able to get this level of salary as a base salary, and then also get housing. However, finding a job in the regulatory sector can be difficult because these are typically government jobs and they're undergoing an extreme emiratization movement right now to minimize the amount of expatriates in this sector. 

GLHFDD


----------



## Angelica001 (Mar 29, 2013)

Deffinately you will get a good handsome salary package and then you will be able to support your family.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Your salary will need to be over 10k and the job position usually doesnt matter as mucha anymore. Well, that is in Dubai at least. Abu Dhabi is still more traditional and obtraining a visa there as a woman may be a little more by the book and less exceptions. 

With a child, you should be shooting for 25k minimum for salary for you to live a comfortable western type lifestyle with a child. I would suggest that any offer you get, you have education allowance built in for when your kids. Schooling starts off usually around 30k for kg1 (3 year old) and goes up every few years a few thousand dirhams. 

Familiarize yourself with housing costs so you negotiate properly for the location of the position. For Al Ain, you can find a very nice villa for 100k, but you will not find a 3 bedroom apartment for 100k (at least the type of building you would probly wish to live in). 

Branch out in your job search to other fields. Maybe your experience could be used in the financial/banking line of work. Linked in is used in the UAE and many people have had good results finding positions through it.


----------

